# Best Disney Movie Ever?



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 1, 2008)

So, what's your favorite Disney movie ever?

These are the Disney proclaimed 'Masterpieces' and I don't think they include any Pixar works.

Tell me if I missed any.


----------



## Minish (Sep 1, 2008)

The Lion King.

Absolutely no contest.


----------



## o_O (Sep 1, 2008)

If you don't count Pixar movies I say Lion King. But most Pixar movies are better (e.g., Wall~E, Finding Nemo, Toy Story 1+2).


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 1, 2008)

Oliver & Company and what possessed you to put this in Misc when it's clearly Entertainment D:


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 1, 2008)

Lion King by far! It is epic, especially the Broadway version!


----------



## Kinova (Sep 1, 2008)

I voted The Lion King (because I've watched it literally hundreds of times and it _never_ gets old~) but there's about fifteen others on the list I wanted to vote for as well. :P

WALL-E is also majorly awesome but is not on the list. :(


----------



## Linzys (Sep 2, 2008)

Lion King! <3


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd vote Wall-E, but it isn't there.

Lion King is good too.


----------



## Flora (Sep 2, 2008)

I vote Lion King.

My sister would vote The Rescuers, but she never comes here anymore.


----------



## Ambipom (Sep 2, 2008)

Lion King, or Fantasia 2000, or Lilo and Stitch.

Too bad Wall*E Isn't there.


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 2, 2008)

All of them!

But if I had to name specifics, Aladdin and The Lion King are two favorites of mine.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 2, 2008)

My favorites have to be a close tie between Sword and the Stone, Alice in Wonderland, and The Emperor's New Groove.

I didn't find the Lion King all that amazing, actually. It was good though.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 2, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> My favorites have to be a close tie between Sword and the Stone, Alice in Wonderland, and The Emperor's New Groove.
> 
> I didn't find the Lion King all that amazing, actually. It was good though.


Definitely. :D Though Alice In Wonderland is my favorite, then Sword in the Stone, then Emperor's New Groove. I didn't think the Lion King was that great, actually.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 2, 2008)

Lion King wins, but very honourable mentions go to Pocahontas and Hunchback (Stephen Shwaaaaaartz <333), Mulan (because she's the most awesome Disney female and you know it), Basil the Great Mouse Detective, Brother Bear, the Rescuers and Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 3, 2008)

Fantasia. The old one. 2000 ain't got nothing on the original. :P

The Lion King and Aladdin are definitely up there for me, though. This needs to be multi-choice. D:


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 3, 2008)

I haven't seen any of these in such a long time...I can't choose one, though! D:


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 3, 2008)

Common Dog fans the 101 dalmations is very good too! I mean the one out of drawing is just as cool.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 5, 2008)

Gawd that's a bid poll.

Winnie the Pooh FTW.

The Lion King is definitely in second though.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 5, 2008)

Well. I voted for The Lion King although, I like Lilo and Stitch too, that was a good film..


----------



## ThePokemonMaster131 (Sep 5, 2008)

The Lion King no doubt.

It had more sequels and spin-offs than any other series I think, including video games appearances.


----------



## Minnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Lion King edged itself over Robin Hood for me. 

But my favorite Disney movie, TNBC, isn't on their 'Masterpieces' list, boo.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 16, 2008)

ThePokemonMaster131 said:


> The Lion King no doubt.
> 
> It had more sequels and spin-offs than any other series I think, including video games appearances.


But, for the most part, the sequels and spin-offs were shockingly awful. LK3 was one of the most atrocious things I've ever seen, and LK2 wasn't brilliant... the main characters irritated me and the plot wasn't great (like LK was a Disneyfied Hamlet, LK2 was a Disneyfied Romeo and Juliet - of course, Hamlet is a decent play, while R&J has been done to death). The songs were good, though.


----------

